# Misha again



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Misha was spayed today. I just now talked to the vet and surgery is over and she is starting to wake up...not out of the woods quite yet, but on the way. He also did a dental, flushed her tear ducts, microchipped and took urine from her bladder for testing. I am still a nervous wreck!!

Off and on over the past few months Misha gets this "smell". It almost smells like urine, only super strong and a bit different. I don't know if anyone remembers, but the first time was when she came into heat and I kept complaining she stunk. It then went away. A few weeks ago it started again and I thought maybe she ate something that made her liver off and the toxins were making her smell bad. Now two days ago it started again. I was worried about kidney failure because that can make them smell like urine. So off to the vet yesterday for bloods, urine etc. 

They couldn't get urine, and the vet was worried about a closed pyometra maybe causing her to smell. So he said lets just go ahead and spay. She didn't have pyometra. I haven't yet discussed with him if her blood came back funky. We will have to wait for the urine results.

Anyways.....I have never been this nervous on a spay! I cried when I dropped her off and I am so anxious to go get her! If I didn't have the baby today I would be there when she woke up. 

Have I totally lost it???? Maybe because we just lost Loomis. I don't know, but man!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

I totally understand -- I don't even like dropping Beau off for grooming, and I remember being a wreak that loooong day when he was neutered. But everything turned out fine in the end, and I'm sure it will be for you and sweet Misha, too.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Aw honey, big hugs! I'd be a wreck too - I hate it when they're having anything done, the brain keeps doing the whole "what if" thing and I end up totally over the top and emotionally exhausted with worry! Generally needlessly!

It just means you love them... 

Keep us posted on how Misha is, won't you? Meantime, sit down, have a cuppa and breathe... then a sniffle... 

Sending international good vibes for your little girl :hug:

Manxcat and the gang
xxx


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I'd be nervous and emotional too, keep us posted! Everything should be back to normal soon soon 
Hugs!!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Ah, I totally understand - it is the best Moms whose mind always goes to the worst case scenario.
But you know, when we got to the end of Taylee's 13 years, it dawned on me - all of the clue seeking and investigating and worrying that I did over the years was for naught - when there is really something wrong, you KNOW, and if she was acting happy and healthy, I am sure that she is!
The girl probably just gets her foot wet sometimes when she pees lol!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

That's what I thought too! But this is SUCH a strong odor and was coming from her breath as well as her rear end, but the breath was the worst of all! NOT anal glands (working at a groom shop this is an odor i KNOW!), but funky, strong, yucky! When it was at its
worst, the whole house smelled when you walked in. Really nasty!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I hope the blood work comes up ok. Glad to hear she did well during surgery. And that she didn't have Pyometra. I see so many dogs come in with Pyometra, it is not something I would want my dogs to have, that's for sure!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

N2Mischief said:


> That's what I thought too! But this is SUCH a strong odor and was coming from her breath as well as her rear end, but the breath was the worst of all! NOT anal glands (working at a groom shop this is an odor i KNOW!), but funky, strong, yucky! When it was at its
> worst, the whole house smelled when you walked in. Really nasty!


That is so odd! Did you get a chance to ask Dr. Dodds about it, or did it happen after she saw her?


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Hugs for you! It is nerve wrecking. I was a nervous wreck too, I had to fake a doctor apt so that I can get home by the time they finished.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Happened after Dr. Dodds. Her blood came back completely normal...kidneys, liver, white cell, red cell. Vet said she was quite a bleeder. They shaved her little leg but left a puff at her ankle. Her belly is really bruised. She was in quite a bit of pain when she got home despite a pain shot. I had to wait till 8pm to give her pain meds. She was shaking and breathing very quickly. About 10 minutes after the pain meds (I gave her 1/2 dose) she was sleeping peacefully and breathing normally.

She won't let me leave the room, or she tries to get up. She is still very wobbly...very uncoordinated. I gave her a couple of tablespoons of water a a noodle and she ate it right up and was looking for more. She is peeing normally. 

I think in just a couple of days she will be running around again. She had a LOT done and has a low pain threshold anyways (is a total baby!). 

I hate seeing her like this, but at the same time we are getting it over with which I was dreading. I am hoping it was long enough after her heat. She ended her heat around the 1st of October, so only about 10 weeks? I really wanted to wait 12-14 weeks like Dr. Dodds recommended.


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Poor Misha! I hope she gets well soon.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Poor little Misha...if it's not one thing it's another! Hope all is well, let us know!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Our vets all said 2- 3 months after heat, and Pippin was about 10 weeks post heat so I am sure Misha will be fine.

Glad to hear she's home with you, and hope you get to the cause of the smell. It's all a process of elimination I guess, so bloods and stuff first.

Give her snuggles from her PF pals


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

So good to hear Misha got through her spaying and dental okay yesterday! Great that her labs results were okay, too. She must be one sore little bundle right now, poor baby! That fetid smell would worry me also. It does make your mind wander to scary places. I am hoping there's a noticeable change after her medical procedures. If not, I think you should call Dr. Dodds. She seems to be a wonderful veterinary medical detective who's always willing to help. 

I hope you and little Misha have a peaceful day. I know you'll watch her like a hawk and wait on her hand and paw.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

So glad Misha made it through her spay. I know last time she had trouble coming out of the anesthesia. I am sure that is why you were so nervous. She's a little trooper. The smell could just be from something she ate that was taking a little too long to digest. If she is acting okay I wouldn't worry about the smell. It's exciting that her labs were all good, too. No liver issues - whoo hoo!


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

When she was younger didn't you say Misha had liver troubles? A shunt?...

My retriever has lived his whole life (currently 13 1/2 yrs) with double porto systemic shunts. Whenever his liver is taxed by something he gets this really weird "electicity" smell for anywhere from a few days to a month. It just reeks to me, but its funny, lots of my friends and family can't smell it. Even the vet I work for hasn't been able to pinpoint the odor even when "I" found it the worst its ever been! Lol.

Maybe my boy and I are just very in tune, I don't know... Just another mystery of life...

Glad Misha is on the road to recovery!

Rebecca


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Maybe that is it, pgr! Misha did have a liver issue.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

SO glad the labs came back negative…and SO glad that you can be with her to nurse her back to her little self…sending you healing poodle vibes and hugs…it is comforting that you have a great vet…!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone! She woke up this morning feeling much better. Major fiasco in the middle of the night. They put her Tramadol (pain killer) in a syringe...a 1ml syriing filled and each time i give her a dose it is .005-.1 ml..a tiny amount, I just count backwards and push the plunger in that amount. She was down to 3.5 pounds yesterday, her highest was 3.9, recently 3.6. I am assuming because of no food and water before surgery. Anyways, I'm giving her her pain meds at 5:30 in the morning, I'm by myself so I am holding her mouth/lips open with one hand and holding the syringe in the other. I go to push the plunger with my pinky finger and she jerks her head to the side, the syringe gets hit and the plunger goes in! She got 4x the high end of the dosage!!! Now I am panicking! Called the Emergency Pet Clinic, they put me on hold while they looked it up. Seemed to take FOREVER!!!! She came back and said there is a big cushion in the dosing and Misha would be fine but VERY sleepy. Funny, she wasn't all that sleepy and seemed fine. I wonder if she shook the dose out of her mouth..little brat. Anyways, I have had enough drama! 

Yes she had liver problems and the original vet thought shunt....Then I educated myself and Outwest who is already educated, felt it was an over-reaction. Her Bile Acids were slightly high but not nearly as high as what is typical for shunt. So we went to Dr. Dodds and she said not shunt, said possibly MVD (mild) and we could control with diet. She has been absolutely fine. I do notice she cannot handle most proteins, and does best on white fish. I think we determined a lot of her symptoms were due to feeding a food way to high in protein for a toy poodle (40%) and I now feed a food that is 19% protein mixed with home cooked and she has had no more symptoms. 

Anyways, the saga continues! I'm sorry for all the drama but it is so nice to vent here! 

She really is doing well, eating, drinking and peeing normally. Has yet to poop but I'm sure between the anesthesia, pain meds, and lack of food it is not something I am even concerned about.


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Poor baby!!! Bless your heart for carrying out this worry for her. But she is such a little angel.

The only foul odor that Charlie and Edison ever release to the air is fart. Boys!!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

N2Mischief said:


> She really is doing well, eating, drinking and peeing normally. Has yet to poop but I'm sure between the anesthesia, pain meds, and lack of food it is not something I am even concerned about.


Really happy to read your good news update!:clap2: Misha may not be pooping because she's satisfied for now with scaring the  out of you, and the rest of us! :wink: Is the foul odor a thing of the past now? Hope so! Also hope you have a (sweet smelling) easy day of it and Misha's pain remains well controlled (along the medicine dosage!).


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Chagall's mom said:


> Really happy to read your good news update!:clap2: Misha may not be pooping because she's satisfied for now with scaring the  out of you, and the rest of us! :wink: Is the foul odor a thing of the past now? Hope so! Also hope you have a (sweet smelling) easy day of it and Misha's pain remains well controlled (along the medicine dosage!).


LOL, she has no sign of the foul odor now...holding my breath...or I will if the smell comes back! Yes, the  has been scared out of me enough and I haven't even had her a year yet!:alberteinstein:


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Don't worry about the poop - when Teaka had her dental, I insisted on holding her until the minute she went in. Well as soon as they gave her the sedative, poop began to flow out of her like she was a frozen yogurt machine(with no awareness from her). She emptied out so completely that it was about 6 days after the procedure before she pooped again!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Don't worry about the poop - when Teaka had her dental, I insisted on holding her until the minute she went in. Well as soon as they gave her the sedative, poop began to flow out of her like she was a frozen yogurt machine(with no awareness from her). She emptied out so completely that it was about 6 days after the procedure before she pooped again!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


wow! eeww. I wonder if that happens to people under sedation too. :afraid:


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Joelly said:


> wow! eeww. I wonder if that happens to people under sedation too. :afraid:


Ha- if it does, I guess that they are kind enough not to tell us! I only knew about Teaka because I insisted on holding her while she fell asleep!
But, it did not happen to Tangee a few months before when she had the same thing, so I guess it depends upon the individual!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

